# Critical Error Message



## comtrain9 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi, everybody. I downloaded Windows 10 from the the Microsoft site, because I had reserved a free copy. I had Window 8.1 before this.

Up till now, it seems that most things worked fine. I tweaked it a little and allowed the new program to "get used to my desktop." After first being unable to transfer stuff over, Windows 10 finally began complying with requests for switching things, etc.

A brand-new problem has begun with the Start icon, which is the Micro "flag" at the lower left of the screen. Every time I hit it in order to sign off, I get a message..... "Critical Error. Your Start Menu button isn't working. We'll try to fix it the next time you sign in." It offers me a box to sign off within the error message, fortunately. I went on line and found that a number of people are experiencing this same problem. And many of their concerns are directed to others in the Microsoft Community website. By the way, it doesn't happen all the time, only most of the time. When it doesn't happen, it seems to be because I've cleared by temporary files, emptied my trash bin, and deleted the adware that has accumulated with each use. If I'm lucky, that is.

Another thing I've noticed. I use Superantispyware, among other malware detectors. I've used it for XP, 8.1 and now 10. Each time it has picked up a bit more adware and minor spyware. But, recently, I have found that when I'm done PC-ing and ready to shut down, after I run SASpyware, it can pick up over 1,000 malwares...EACH TIME! Takes a long time to empty it all before I'm able to shut down. Fortunately, the Quick Scans of both SAS and my Norton, are sufficient to pick up all the spyware, because I've checked both many times against the Full Scans. My MalwareBytes Anti Malware never seems to find anything. I don't know if there is a connection between these two issues.

I have also found that when I use the sign-off option box within the "Critical Error" message rectangle, my three options-Restart, Shut Down, and Sleep-have been reduced to two-Restart and Shut Down-and now just one-Shut Down. 

Again, these problems don't happen all the time, but most of the time. I'd rather not delete Windows 10 and re-download it again from scratch. I'd probably lose a lot of stuff. And, there's no guarantee it will fix the problem, or prevent the problem from reappearing, even if I'm successful the first few times 

Have you run across this? Steve


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

From which site did you download? The standard method is to allow the upgrade, in order to have the activation registered with your motherboard. Have you checked that your installation is, in fact, activated?

Try these:
Right click the start icon and in the "run" box, type Winver. This should indicate that you are licensed correctly. Alternatively.in the same right click menu, select the "Command Prompt (Admin)" and type 

slmgr /xpr
This should inform you as to whether you are permanently activated.


----------



## comtrain9 (Nov 27, 2007)

davehc said:


> From which site did you download? The standard method is to allow the upgrade, in order to have the activation registered with your motherboard. Have you checked that your installation is, in fact, activated?
> 
> Try these:
> Right click the start icon and in the "run" box, type Winver. This should indicate that you are licensed correctly. Alternatively.in the same right click menu, select the "Command Prompt (Admin)" and type
> ...


Davehc, Yes, I have done both things. I am both licensed correctly and permanently activated. Still need some tough love. Steve


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Leaving the start button problem aside, for the moment, with the virus reports you are getting, I can only suggest you reinstall from the ISO. Your appear to have a very corrupt installation. Maybe another member can come in with a more enlightened suggestion?


----------



## comtrain9 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, aside from a full reinstall, has anybody heard of Microsoft offering a patch or fix for this disappearing Start menu? The adware thing may be separate. A lot of people are complaining about the Start icon not working properly and getting a Critical Error message about it. I'm guessing that most of those people don't have adware issues, but still having Start problems. What do you think? Maybe Microsoft is still working out the bugs in this new version and using us guinea pigs as experimental lab subjects to test this new Windows version. Any other suggestions?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

The bugs which users are finding are, unfortunately, getting more publicity in the forums that the success. I am not suggesting it is user human error, but, in my own experience, installing for myself and others, I have not had any serious errors . I do see three basic items mentioned in the same forums. - Cortana; Edge, and, apparently, screen saver problems.
I judge from your post that you are not focussing on the malware found on your computer? A possible fix for you Start menu problem, is to create a new user and log in to that. This will mean working through the profile set up options , again, of course.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Which browser are you using? Which version? That might provide some clue as to why you are getting spyware.


----------

